# Uber tries to appease drivers with more app features



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Because, you know, app features pay the bills. :roflmao:

https://mashable.com/article/uber-driver-features-california-employee-contractor/


> Uber is trying to improve the driving experience as ride-hailing app drivers rally support for legislation that could earn them minimum wage, worker protections, and other benefits.
> 
> A slew of new features are coming to the Uber driver app starting Thursday for the most experienced drivers as well as novices who just signed up for their first ride.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Putting a bandaid on a severed artery.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

A pig wearing lipstick....is still a pig.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Oh, so they are doing actual development on the app now? It only took them... erm lost count on the years.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

After ever ride they should play an applause sound, kind of like an audible useless medal.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Did anyone see the article if you click no car seat it gives you two options "continue trip" or "cancel" ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

You can also choose not to charge the passenger for their own screw ups, like trying to put 4 people on pool. So you can now opt out of shuffling.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Nothing new on my app.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

What a load of cobblers!

In my market, most of those 'features' are already in the app. Just another load of Pinocchio news from the world's pre-eminent purveyor of porkies.

.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Can we get some changes to the passenger app that tell the passenger to please walk around the vehicle and clap loudly so that you can show your driver some appreciation? They used to do something like this when you bought a Saturn.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

_Aunque la mona se viste de seda;
Si mona era, mona se queda._


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> _Aunque la mona se viste de seda;
> Si mona era, mona se queda._


Si


----------



## Wasted_Days (Aug 15, 2017)

read through it twice, not a single feature that will actually increase pay, only more ways for the scumbags manipulate drivers. auto accept trips button? will bring me more trips and $$? you have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> You can also choose not to charge the passenger for their own screw ups, like trying to put 4 people on pool. So you can now opt out of shuffling. :smiles:


Yeah when I read that I was thinking why in THE HELL would drivers ever choose the do not charge rider for no car seat, underage rider, or more pax than legal? Those are completely the fault of the pax, and what's more they know it when they're requesting the ride. It's not like drivers haven't wasted time, and their own money to get to the pick up point for riders trying to pull illegal shit.

Not only should they be charged a cancellation fee they should be charged double, or triple the cancellation fee, and have their accounts suspended from the app for minimum a week, really a month would be better.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> Yeah when I read that I was thinking why in THE HELL would drivers ever chose the do not charge rider for no car seat, underage rider, or more pax than legal? Those are completely the fault of the pax, and what's more they know it when they're requesting the ride. It's not like drivers haven't wasted time, and their own money to get to the pick up point for riders trying to pull illegal shit.
> 
> Not only should they be charged a cancellation fee they should be charged double, or triple the cancellation fee, and have their accounts suspended from the app for a minimum a week, really a month would be better.


Because you know if they don't suspend the account right away, they're just going to put in another request hoping to get someone who won't shuffle.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

show me approx fare or destination or ar less than 10% cr 40+% for 4+ years

every rider nit going 10+ miles is human trafficking so 90% free labor

not 1 thing these scumbags do benefits labor


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

More smoke and mirrors.

This is just a way for Uber to say drivers have control and are independent contractors without giving drivers any actual independence.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

observer said:


> More smoke and mirrors.
> 
> This is just a way for Uber to say drivers have control and are independent contractors without giving drivers any actual independence.


Indeed, if they plan to try to keep everyone contractor, they must:

Allow destinations to be seen.

Allow haggling and let drivers set their prices.

Get rid of the rating system or stop it from deactivating drivers.

Get rid of cancellation fees and allow drivers to cancel at will (though not necessary since you'll see destination).

Stop controlling the miles/time and any pax dispute to be solved in court with the driver.

Stop uber pool or pay it as it was intended.

Just a few to give them boys an idea.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

All these options have been out for awhile now. No news here.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Can we get some changes to the passenger app that tell the passenger to please walk around the vehicle and clap loudly so that you can show your driver some appreciation? They used to do something like this when you bought a Saturn.


They were applauding the sucker that was buying a Saturn up their Uranus.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Yep, this is exactly what I wanted! In fact, Uber can now also lower my pay to make up for the extreme satisfaction I'll get with these new features. :thumbdown:

By the way, why would anyone want auto-accept?? Is that hard for me to tap the screen and accept the ride?


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

AS an Independent Contractor if they want to give me a tool in the APP to make it a better experience and help me make more money then allow me to set a "Passenger Rating Filter". No Rider Requests from a passenger with 30+ rides and a score below 4.80

Or a Minimum/ Maximum Distance Filter available to high performing drivers.i.e. No rides less than 5 miles or more than 30 miles. I love long rides unless I am tired and about to call it a night. Last thing I want is to deadhead back 30+ miles at 3AM


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

no more auto accepted pools!!!! awesome you can toggle it off, bless uber.......


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

I totally agree with the distance filter and I also enjoy the long rides even if they may not pay as well as the shorter runs you could have done in that time.

Last Friday I worked my normal job then came home, ate showered and went to drive. At 3 am (already tired) I was like I will do 1 last quick run ....
Of course it was to an airport 55 min away.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

In a nutshell - 

1. Auto accept. FFS, this is one of the most annoying things about Lyft. The only reason to add this "feature" is that Uber is preparing for AB5 to hit, and will use this "feature" to force 100% ride acceptance through the app.

2. Long trip notifications. How is this really a "new" feature? 

3. Cancel information - Since when is requiring drivers to fill out cancel information considered a "benefit?" That's more work than we already deal with. I am curious, however, to find out if I can add custom cancel reasons, like short ride, non tipper, and smells like ass? 

4. Option for drivers to opt out of charging a cancel fee - Ok, so which stupid ass ant told Uber they wanted to donate their cancel money to someone whose trips are subsidized by drivers?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> Because you know if they don't suspend the account right away, they're just going to put in another request hoping to get someone who won't shuffle.


I had one lady admit that's exactly what she was going to do. The next driver probably took her and her kid.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Who cares about their app features and new designs, with the rate changes and surge changes, their features are worthless.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

The Entomologist said:


> Oh, so they are doing actual development on the app now? It only took them... erm lost count on the years.


trust me their not , it's only style without substance.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Here's the author of the original Uber newsroom post / Uber's Driver Head's Twitter:

https://twitter.com/mrdanieldanker
Time for the pitchforks and torches


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

SurginGeneral said:


> Here's the author of the original Uber newsroom post / Uber's Driver Head's Twitter:
> 
> https://twitter.com/mrdanieldanker
> Time for the pitchforks and torches


Isn't interesting how the language filter automatically substituted a 'D' for the 'W' as the first letter of his surname. :biggrin:

.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Isn't interesting how the language filter automatically substituted a 'D' for the 'W' as the first letter of his surname. :biggrin:
> 
> .


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: it already knew what to do!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

drivers don't care about this trash, Uber


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

spraying deodorant on a dead hobo...

Sprucing up the gate to the dump,

Polishing a wrecked car,

Putting garnish on a burnt dinner...


Do i need to go on?


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Uber1111uber said:


> Did anyone see the article if you click no car seat it gives you two options "continue trip" or "cancel" ?


In other words, if you state "continue trip" you are not in compliance with their TOS which means they can then immediately activate you. LMFAO. And you know many ants will press "continue trip". Also, if the ant is in an accident with the children with no car seats, this is even further proof that they knowingly took them when the laws state they cannot and the TOS state they cannot. Uber is quite transparently setting up drivers to break the law.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> ... I am curious, however, to find out if I can add custom cancel reasons, like short ride, non tipper, and smells like ass?


They won't let us because they won't want to see:
Cancelled Because: "This ride would have cost me money to provide because you refuse to pay the actual cost much less a margin for profit for me."


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Illini said:


> Yep, this is exactly what I wanted! In fact, Uber can now also lower my pay to make up for the extreme satisfaction I'll get with these new features. :thumbdown:
> 
> By the way, why would anyone want auto-accept?? Is that hard for me to tap the screen and accept the ride?


Hey pay is not important let's just ask them to improve their app with new improved glossy looking badges


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> After ever ride they should play an applause sound, kind of like an audible useless medal.


More appropriate might be a canned laughter sound denoting what they are doing every time they get a sucker to make them more free money...


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Re: auto-accept; likely, most of the time, it's a trip at a lower surge or base rate, than if you decline and wait to see surge map and re-locate accordingly. I only drive surge unless df to home area or other incentive attached. Uber strategizes to exploit your driving while distracted when they send you bs pings as you near dropoff.
It's better to wait, end ride and examine surge map. I usually end up with a higher surged ride.
I always cancel Lyft auto-accept pings.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> After ever ride they should play an applause sound, kind of like an audible useless medal.


omg , at least lyft got rid of that phone casino getting rich change sound after every ride, that really pissed me off hearing that after $3.75 min fares . it was way insulting.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

kevin92009 said:


> omg , at least lyft got rid of that phone casino getting rich change sound after every ride, that really pissed me off hearing that after $3.75 min fares . it was way insulting.


I never head of that you mean like coins dropping from a slot machine? But yeah it is insulting I'm sure whatever it was.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

yeah like two months ago I was hearing the change dropping from the slot machine on the lyft app , It was so insulting hearing the change on minimum fare rides


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Yay, anting made easier.

Auto-accept is here. 

Awesome sauce. :roflmao:


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

screw auto accept, that encourages them auto dispatching 15 min out runs and unprofitable pool runs where you get paid for the first person and take the second and third pick ups for free.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

kevin92009 said:


> unprofitable pool runs where you get paid for the first person and take the second and third pick ups for free.


Sadly, pool isn't available here for Uber or Lyft.

We're missing out on the fun.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

WAHN said:


> Sadly, pool isn't available here for Uber or Lyft.
> 
> We're missing out on the fun. :wink:


count your blessings, hope they don't curse your market in the future.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

I'm sure they will if/when they can.

From an article from a while back:



> Use of Uber's car-pooling service has exploded since it first launched in 2014, now comprising 20 percent of all Uber trips in the 30 cities where it's available, according to the company.
> 
> Sorry, Pittsburghers. It's not for you.
> 
> ...


*https://www.post-gazette.com/busine...rpooling-service-missing/stories/201708020029*


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

WAHN said:


> I'm sure they will if/when they can.
> 
> From an article from a while back:
> 
> *https://www.post-gazette.com/busine...rpooling-service-missing/stories/201708020029*


your lucky right now, the problem with shared rides is they pay for total mileage and time that's the key that allows them to make you work for free on the second and third pick ups because usually they are going in the same general area . exploitation at its finest.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

The only positive change I see is where a long ride ping will give an estimate of how long the trip will be. And thats prob more a convenience to the pax so they dont get a bunch of screening calls from prospective drivers.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Auto-accept?! NO WAY! I don't take anyone who's 4.79 and lower. 

Cancellation Reasons? That's been a feature that I've been using for a few months. This isn't new.

These "new" features aren't really helpful at all. What would be helpful to me is if I can filter which rides to auto-accept. For example, I want to only accept passengers who are 4.80 and above, and the pick-up distance should be less than 3 miles. If Auto-accept can use that filter for me, then I'll be able to say that it's useful.

For cancellation reasons, I rarely use that. Maybe just once a day. Passenger doesn't show up within 3 or 6 minutes? CANCEL. I learned my lesson in waiting (one time I waited 10 minutes for a person who only traveled one mile... ONE MILE!!!). If I accidentally accept a ride and the pick-up point is 4 miles away or more, I just choose "Problem with route" since I can't be bothered with it.

If Uber wants to fix their problem, then they should raise the per mile rate. In my personal opinion, $2 or $3 per mile is good.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

GoldenGoji said:


> Auto-accept?! NO WAY! I don't take anyone who's 4.79 and lower.
> 
> Cancellation Reasons? That's been a feature that I've been using for a few months. This isn't new.
> 
> ...


the app features are a smoke screen . i also will never auto accept and be sent to unprofitable pools or 14 min out runs .


----------

